# Die neuen Lowrance Geräte 2016 sind da



## gründler (15. Dezember 2015)

Wer die tage mal nen bißchen auf Echolotseiten rumgetobbt ist, wird sicher gesehen haben das die neuen Geräte 2016 schon in einigen Shops aufgeführt werden. Lieferzeit aber erst ab Januar/Februar 2016

So gibt es jetzt zb das Elite 7 ti Touchscreen mit Structure Scan + Downscan + Chirp+ GPS und co. in einem Gerät mit nur einen Geber (Totalgeber).

Das Elite 7 ti Kombi wird in Amerika schon für 799 Dollar ca. 727€ inkl. Totalgeber angeboten.

In deutschen Shops findet man zwar schon das ein oder andere neue Gerät aber noch kein Totalgeber bezw. muss der wohl wieder extra bezahlt werden, so das es bei uns wohl nicht für das Geld zu erhalten sein wird wie in Amerika..etc. (Gerät+Geber).

Auch neu,die Hook Serie und für viele wohl mit Spannung zu erwarten 3d Scan.

Ich werd mich ab Januar mal überraschen lassen was da ""neues"" auf uns zu kommt mit 3d Scan und co.und wie sich die neuen Spielzeuge für Männer in real so machen werden.

|wavey:


----------



## Mannheimer (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die neuen Lowrance Geräte 2016 sind da*

Auf die Elite Ti Serie bin ich auch gespannt. Überlege mir das Elite 5 Ti zu holen. Wlan, Bluetooth und Touchscreen klingen schon sehr interessant. SideScan ist nur mit dem TotalScan-Geber (zusätzlich knapp 170€ im Paketpreis) möglich und da dieser aber knapp 28cm lang ist für mich einfach zu groß.
Naja die neuen Garmin Echomap Chirp, Humminbird Helix und Raymarine Dragonfly Echolote sind auch noch im rennen. Seit heute ist die neue Software für die Dragonflys verfügbar - mal sehen ob die Probleme mit der Grund- bzw Tiefenerkennung behoben wurden.
Ich denke das es noch 2-3 Monate dauern wird, bis erste Erfahrungen zu den neuen Geräte durchsickern, ob ich bis dahin warten kann wird sich zeigen


----------



## bernie (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die neuen Lowrance Geräte 2016 sind da*

Moin,

bin auch schon jeden Tag am luschern wegen dem ELTI TI
Beim Schlageter gibts das MIT ALL-IN-Geber für unter Tausend 

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mein (vor einem Jahr gekauftes) ELITE 7 CHIRP verscheuere und mir das TI hole......

Ist zwar total bekloppt. weil das ELITE 7 CHIRP total geil ist, aber das neue ist irgendwie NOCH geiler 

Mal abwarten....


----------



## fischbär (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die neuen Lowrance Geräte 2016 sind da*



gründler schrieb:


> erwarten 3d Scan.




Da gibt es bei Youtube schon einige interssante Videos dazu. Beeindruckend ist das, aber irgendwie sah das alles sehr komisch aus. Zum einen hat man den Stitching Artefakt, der einem generell einen Graben unters Boot zeichnet, und zudem schien die Funktion die Höhe von weiter entfernten Regionen zu überschätzen. Wenn die zweimal über eine Region gefahren sind, in unterschiedlichem Abstand, dann passten die Tiefen nicht mehr. Zudem werden auch Rückseiten mit eingezeichnet, die das Gerät nur erraten kann... Mein Fazit dazu war, sieht hübsch aus, aber obs wirklich so viel bringt... Naja.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die neuen Lowrance Geräte 2016 sind da*

Bei mir steht im Frühjahr auch der Kauf eines Echolots an.
Bis vor kurzem war klar, daß eigentlich nur das Elite7 CHIRP in Frage kommt, aber jetzt bin ich wieder ratlos...
;+

Das neue Ti hört sich ja wirklich toll an und die Zusatzoption StruktureScan fände ich, auch wenn ich sie eigentlich nicht brauche, auch klasse, aber:
:mSowohl der einfache Geber, als auch der TotalScan-Geber arbeiten ja mit der 83/200 Frequenz.

Ich brauche das Gerät aber für Norwegen!
Dafür benötige ich aber (m.W) die Frequenz 50/200.
Für das alte Gerät gab es extra einen Tiefseegeber, für das neue aber nicht.

Läßt Lowrance alle Norwegenangler im Stich, oder gibt es da eine Lösung?


----------



## uwe Leu (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Die neuen Lowrance Geräte 2016 sind da*

Hallo ich habe meinen Kauf immer weiter aufgeschoben Lowrence hat noch ein Lockangebot Elite 7 TI mit Seekarte nach wahl für 899,- €.
Wer kann mir seine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät mitteilen, bleibt es stehen oder läuft sich fest und bei welcher Geschwindigkeit steigt der Side Scan aus.
Ein Händler empfahl mir besser etwas drauf zu legen und Garmin zu nehmnen.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (5. September 2016)

*AW: Die neuen Lowrance Geräte 2016 sind da*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe meinen Kauf immer weiter aufgeschoben Lowrence hat noch ein Lockangebot Elite 7 TI mit Seekarte nach wahl für 899,- €.
> Wer kann mir seine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät mitteilen, bleibt es stehen oder läuft sich fest und bei welcher Geschwindigkeit steigt der Side Scan aus.
> Ein Händler empfahl mir besser etwas drauf zu legen und Garmin zu nehmnen.



Mich würden auch die ersten Erfahrungen interessieren.
Stehe auch davor mir ein neues zu holen, oder eventuell doch noch bis 2017 warten. Bin nur noch nicht ganz sicher welches.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Das Elite 7 TI steht auf jeden Fall auch auf meiner Liste. Laut Beschreibung ein sehr schönes Gerät. Das Gen III kann zwar noch mehr, ist aber die Frage ob man das alles braucht. Und dann noch der Preis, kostet ja fast das doppelte.

Kann schon jemand was dazu sagen????


----------

